# Made In India Chips are coming soon as per rumour



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

A 'Made in India' chip may be a reality soon

Finally India Is getting into Chip making business. hope this becomes Reality Soon.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Good & Bad news .


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Its good If it happens so because Finally companies like mmx, karbonn will not have to go china 
And yes employment always matters  IMO.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

What about quality?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



theterminator said:


> What about quality?



That, my friend, is the billion-dollar question


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

for some reason when I read "chips", I thought "Potato chips"


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



Extreme Gamer said:


> That, my friend, is the billion-dollar question



it Depends On manufacturer not location IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Which company is going to start the manufacturing here anyway ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Simmtronics already has a Made in India tablet available.. I think the initial response to made in india chips is gonna be bad, as expected but itll surely bring prices down over time


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



vijju6091 said:


> it Depends On manufacturer not location IMO.



Not really. It also depends on environmental quality and quality of resources.

Also, the chalta hai attitude in india does not help.

I hope it can be compered to TSMC or Samsung but IDK.


----------



## icebags (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

,wish they will employ some strict quality control. but QC costs a lot of money.....

if these are intended for sale in india, there it will be chalta hai qc alright.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

What about R&D .. 
I guess its not very popular among Indian manufactures and we lags miles being others.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Aaj tak Uncle Chips toh thik se Fry karna na aaya, Mobile Chips kya banayenge


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

Chips will be named on Gandhi family ...
Like places in New Delhi


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



Empirial said:


> Aaj tak Uncle Chips toh thik se Fry karna na aaya, Mobile Chips kya banayenge



Still, It's a start.


----------



## karthik55859 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



Tech_chaos said:


> Chips will be named on Gandhi family ...
> Like places in New Delhi



yeah like soniacom,rahul octo,robert foxconn and more over reservation to sc and st where they can only work whenever they want and even they can design the chip using only one core and rest of the cores {which may be multiples of nos}by other castes.....


----------



## Empirial (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



karthik55859 said:


> yeah like soniacom,rahul octo,robert foxconn and more over reservation to sc and st where they can only work whenever they want and even they can design the chip using only one core and rest of the cores {which may be multiples of nos}by other castes.....



They might use such names aswell :

1.2 GHz Dev Nath Dual Core
1.4 GHz Kedar Nath Quad Core
1.6 GHz Maha Kaal bigLITTLE etc...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*

so india didn't have chip manufacturing  facility till today? sad to know that


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2013)

we have, but not advanced microprocessor/controller level stuff.


----------



## sainath (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Made In India Chips are coming soon as per Rumor*



Empirial said:


> They might use such names aswell :
> 
> 1.2 GHz Dev Nath Dual Core
> 1.4 GHz Kedar Nath Quad Core
> 1.6 GHz Maha Kaal bigLITTLE etc...



Please do not insult gods.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 12, 2013)

sainath said:


> Please do not insult gods.



Buddy I'm not insulting anyone


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, one has to keep an eye on it. After all, this is what is currently going on with state governments involving Intel for notebook processors with the purpose of 'education'.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think they will have decent quality considering the scale at which transistors are created and speed at which they run. At such level of sophistication, low quality products simply can't be made. 

I conclude it from the analogy that a car can take a hit and still run whereas a few birds pose threats to a plane and an even more sophisticated vehicle such as space shuttle can be destroyed just by loss of a few ceramic tiles. 
As a machine becomes more sophisticated, the margin of error decreases. Hence it is simply not possible to create products below a certain quality threshold since they won't work at all.


----------



## Ravii (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow !!! this is a big leap for india i would say !!! india dont have to pay crores of rupees to some foreign company to get their chips. Also it will improve the economic status of our country if the chips can meet a certain standards....


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

A lot of people have got the situation terribly wrong. This is a fab that will be setup by IBM and ST and they dont intend to give away chips for free. The ONLY reduction in prices would be the possible removal of taxes (hoping that the cutoms is not replaved with some cousin of VAT that makes you shell out the same amount)

Secondly:- the chips *WILL* meet standards. No company can make substandard chips and hope to survive. As a matter of fact there are NO standards in chips like you speak of. The customer sets the standard. 

They WILL NOT be named after politicians or Gandhi or the Gods. 

Man, the amount of misinformation flowing in this thread is too damn high.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> A lot of people have got the situation terribly wrong. *This is a fab that will be setup by IBM and ST and **they don't intend to give away chips for free*. The ONLY reduction in prices would be the possible removal of taxes (hoping that the customs is not repaved with some cousin of VAT that makes you shell out the same amount)
> 
> Secondly:- the chips **WILL* *meet standards. *No company can make substandard chips and hope to survive*. As a matter of fact there are NO standards in chips like you speak of. The customer sets the standard.
> 
> ...






+1,to you for your True Correct Information + Interpretation of the news.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 15, 2013)

any BTW one indian submarine sink today, 

Happy Independence Day....


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any BTW one indian submarine sink today,
> 
> Happy Independence Day....



Those two lines don't coincide appropriately.


----------



## Renny (Aug 15, 2013)

About time too. Domestic EMS is the way to go.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> A lot of people have got the situation terribly wrong. This is a fab that will be setup by IBM and ST and they dont intend to give away chips for free. The ONLY reduction in prices would be the possible removal of taxes (hoping that the cutoms is not replaved with some cousin of VAT that makes you shell out the same amount)
> 
> Secondly:- the chips *WILL* meet standards. No company can make substandard chips and hope to survive. As a matter of fact there are NO standards in chips like you speak of. The customer sets the standard.
> 
> ...


IBM is known to me
ST ??


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2013)

ST Microelectronics. Quite a biggie, although pretty much unheard out of the tech circle.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 16, 2013)

atleast a start


----------

